# Anyone have the torque specs for headbolts on Tec engine



## Chipmaker

I have the sequence, but all I need now is the torque value for the head bolts on the HM80 family of engines. Its the typical 8 hp L head.

Thanks


----------



## guest2

Chip
My repair manual states 180 in-lbs or 20N-m.


----------



## aegt5000

Chip and sixchows...
I believe the manual for this engine is still available for free download
On Tecumseh’s web site. The torque for the head bolts for this model
is listed on page 95 of this manual is listed as: 
200 in.lbs., 16.5 ft.lbs., 22.5 Nm.


----------



## guest2

I'm getting it from "Yard and Garden Tractor " sevice manual vol.1 single cylinder models. It shows models HM80, VM80,and HM100, as 180 in-lbs. The HH80 says 200in-lbs.


----------



## aegt5000

sixchows...

I referred to Tecumseh manual I got online.
Here is a link 

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## guest2

I can't get it to load past the cover and index. Are you sure it's for HM80 and not HH80? This book seems to have just copied the OEM service manuals. At least the bolens and wisconsin pages seem to be. I don't have anything else to compare.
Besides Chip probably finished it hours ago


----------



## Chipmaker

Got it finished. Already have 4 hours on it and it won't take long for another hour and then I will change the oil. So far its running like a champ. After a very extensive search yesterday and previous times, I conclude that I was given a song and a dance in regards to this chipper chredder vac and its age, and overall ccindition, so I am willing to forget all that, now that I know exactly what I have and its internal conditions from hitch to tailgate top to bottom, and give a Tecumseh another chance at being something other than junk. As for the Crapsman sticker, its imaterial as its 110% Agri Fab except for the otor built to Crapsman specs, so the Crapman issue is moot at this point.

When I bought this unit used it was supposedly only used about 2 seasons on a 1 1/2 acre lot.........It was only suppoed to be about 3 years old. Well the date of manufacture on this unit (once I found this tag) has it listed in the early 90's, and the engine parts I reused, was made with catings with dates on them from the late 80's. I found it had a replacement short block in it all ready and it was a revision "B" in design, and the Revision B was superceeded in 98 by a Rev C block, so that really dates this machine as to being made in the early 90's, and a new replacement block (Rev B was what was installed at that time)installed somewhere in the mid 90's prior to 1998, so I'll give it that it had been used hard but kept clean and looking good, or a possible screwup caused a premature engine failure, so thats 5 years of use, plus aftert he block was replaced, it was then probably 7 years old and seen use by the time I got it. The wear on the chipper knives and worn sections of the shredder flail knives would attest to that, in that it had more than a season or two of use on a small lot. So right now it has the latest revision made to the block Rev C,(supposedly governor gear and connecting rod and valve seat insert)

So I am going to take a gamble on it, and hold on and use it, and if I get 2 years out of it for what I have in it considering the initial purchase price and a new short block it will still be well under $500. I am venturing to say proper use, maintenance and care it may turn out to be pretty decent and reliable. So I'm giving Tecumseh this last time to redeem their integrity in producing a decent product one last time. Time and use will tell..........

See I am not hard to get along with and willing to give anyone a fair shake even Crapsman and Tecumseh, with the exception of a Radial Arm saw that is


----------



## Fusion1970

Alright, now your on my list. LOL Crackin on Tecumsehs now? No really, I have a Toro PP, and I like it alot. End of last season, I ran the tank dry- nothing else. This Spring, I pushed the primer bulb 3 times, hit the key, and it fired right up. It has also done everything I have asked of it, and it cuts good too.

If I had heard some of the horror stories beforehand, I probably would not have bought it, but I'm glad I did.

Anyway, glad ya got it running. I hope you have good luck with it.

Greg


----------



## Chipmaker

aeGT5000
I finally have been able to download that manual. Hard as I tried, I could never get the page to load at all, but a right mouse click on the link and save target as, got me the entire manual in about 5 minutes download time. Appreciate it. NOw I have to see what else is on that site.

I sort of got carried away yesterday with that vac cart. I had originally used it and my home brew cart to clean up all the leaves and pine straw late last year, and heve given up sucking up grass clippings years ago. But yesterday I kept that vac cart hooked up and running the entire time I cut all my grass and sucked up every bit of it. I have one heap of a pile of gree chippings for a change instead of the usual brown stuff. Guess I am needing to start a new disposal area and start a new composting pile (mountain)

Just an update. The cart cranks one pull, runs fine, no surging, or smoke, and has worked just fine. Got to the point of having to change the oil at 5 hours run time, and have now just a bit over 10 hours total time on it. Oil came out nice and clean. One thing I think that will add to a vac carts lifespan is a good remotely mounted air cleaner. Its one dusty operation for sure. I had originally sealed the blower housing housing with a sealant, but when I had to tear it all down, for the motor replacement, I did not reseal it. IIRC it pretty well stopped up all those little dribbles of dirt etc, so I will seal up the housing again, and where the discharge chute attaches to the blower housing. They seem to be the largest contributors to dust and tiny trails of debris. One other thing I did was to make a blank off plate where the chipper chute attaches to the housing. The chipper is pretty well useless unless you have small straight green wood to feed into it, which I do not, so I blanked it off and eliminated it totally. Another thing is I attached an old terry cloth towel at the back dishcharge vent at the top of the rear of the trailer. NOw instead of having dust blow out in a large cloud it sort of catches on the towel and drops down without blowing all around. SO I am going to make some kind of deflector with canvass or nylon to attach there permanently. Before when I would turn I would actually drive back into a cloud of dust, now that does ot happen with the towel attached.

Oh well gotta go, lots of stuff to take care of outside and its getting hotter as I type. Supposed to hit mid to upper 90's today and tomorrow.


----------



## jodyand

Glad to hear it working out for you. It must get hotter there i didn't think there was anywhere else hotter then south Louisiana. But i guess its the humidity that makes it feel much hotter here. So drink lots of water and don't over do it.


----------

